
Sun to Distribute MSN Toolbar with Java - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/sun_to_distribute_msn_toolbar.php
======
thwarted
Remember when language runtimes were composed of a few libraries that didn't
interfere with the rest of the stuff installed on your system?

